# Wood in #5 Numbers, Ark



## dt (Mar 27, 2004)

It was my friend that was hand paddling and was pinned in #5. The log was barely visible before he pinned on it. Now it's more visible. It is in the middle of the rapid and appears to be vertical in the water and not across the left line. Paddlers running either left or right of the entrance rock can easily hit the log. It's unclear if there are branches below the water that caught my friend but it was difficult to get off and very scary.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Was this wood removed?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Was this wood removed?


Was still there Monday.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The wood is still there and the obstruction is well to the left of thalweg. The traditional drop between the two boulders renders the log a non-issue.


----------

